# Forming New NoVa-DC Gaming Group



## Cyronax (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm a long-time DM for various editions of D&D (2e-4e) that is seeking out players to form a new gaming group for weekday evening play (probably Tuesdays or Wednesdays). I'm fairly flexible beyond those parameters at this point. I would probably hold the initial session at Victory Comics in Falls Church, Va, and hold future sessions at my apartment in downtown Arlington, Va (I'm a five minute walk from the Courthouse Metro station/plenty of open parking in the evening). 

Anyway, I have several campaign ideas for 4e (though I'm very open to Pathfinder or even Mutants and Masterminds as well, depending on the players), but always like to know my players and their playing styles before I commit to one particular style. In general I strive to make sessions fast-paced (especially combat), immersive, and a good mix of exploration, combat, and roleplaying. I typically balance between episodic and long-term plot styles, depending on the players. As a DM, I strive to make player-character decisions matter. 


Cyronax

------------

[PS: For those unavailable during the week, I have a weekend gaming group (which has been together for about four-five years) as well, though none of those players are free on weekdays. This group also only meets sporadically nowadays (1 to 2 times a month on a good month, but typically less), due to recent schedule conflicts. We currently divide our time between two 4e heroic tier campaigns (one of which I DM), but recently lost our fifth and sixth members due to work issues].


----------

